# 1929 hunt box



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

This was our largest exterior of the season. Took almost 8 weeks and around 1150 hours. Lots of standard prep plus a good bit of glazing and epoxy. The trim got Mad dog primer and 3 coats (color change, 2 didn't hide no matter how nice it was layed on) of Aura in Simply White. The shutters were removed. They were rough and required screws, L-brackets and ART epoxy depending on condition. They were sprayed with BM 046 and 2 coats of Aura in Nicholson Green. Also had a blacksmith make replica hinges for the ones that had been replaced with door hinges. The back sunroom was in the worst shape. All the sliders were rotted at the bottom. I contracted a cabinet maker we paint for to make new bottom rails and then rebuilt the corners with epoxy. This took a LOT of work (and head scratching) but it was a great success and saved the HO big $$ as compared to replacement. 

Front


















Back


















Lunchtime view








Work tables for sliders
















Lots of epoxy, every door frame


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Before








After repair


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Beautiful! Nice job on the epoxy, too!! Bet it feels great to be done with it!!!!!!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Awesome. Looks like a horrible place to have had to spend all of that time ;-)


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Beautiful! Nice job on the epoxy, too!! Bet it feels great to be done with it!!!!!!


Thanks LPC! As much as I like a change of location this one I could of stayed at for a long time. Great HO's and a house surrounded by woods. In 12 years they were the best customers ever! Friendly, helpful, patient and she would bring the crew food. Can't beat that!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Joe67 said:


> Awesome. Looks like a horrible place to have had to spend all of that time ;-)


Absolutely dreadful, let me tell you. ;-) 
I scheduled it for July-August because of location. Only about 15% of the house ever sees sun. Those big trees made it feel 10 deg. cooler when we had that month of 90+ temps.


----------

